# Jig / rig question



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Last trip out (last week of October), I lost several (too many) jigs. It was one of those trips that was fun and frustrating because most of the fish were too much for my medium-heavy tackle (embarrassing when you can't slow them or turn them and your thumb is burned). So my question is ... what's the "best" way to rig a jig? Heavier line, use a leader, fluorocarbon, braid, ...? I've still got a lot of learning to do when it comes to salt-water fishing but I love it! Your advice is appreciated ...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

How were you losing the jigs? Break offs in structure, cut offs by teeth, knot/gear failure?

Im assuming breaking off in structure as you said the fish were too much for your gear. What kind of gear are you using?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

From what you wrote I'd say you got your hat handed to you by the AJ's. What rod and reel combo were you using. If you were breaking off , like the other guy asked, where? Knots, line, structure?


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Some were "ripped" off while fluttering down and then line was clean cut (I'm assuming some nice King's b/c we landed a few) and others were "muscled" off after taking it back into the structure before we could drift away (lots of AJs there, we boated several, even teased em up w/a top water bait ... that'll make your heart pound!).

Using a Penn 850 SS spinning set up w/ a Penn "heavy action" Slammer w/25 lb. (fresh) mono. And a "medium-heavy" Penn combo 330 GT2 and Slammer w/50 lb. (new) mono. No "high-dollar" stuff. I just fish for fun and food (and humiliation). I've tried different "rigging", but after having a great time and being sent home beat up by the fish, I thought I'd turn the experts on PFF. I enjoy reading, learning, and feeling like I'm a part of the "fishing community." Thanks!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

25# mono is for Cat fishing. you will lose less to spool with no less than 60# braid. 80 would be better.. price of braid off sets the cost of jigs !!


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

I agree. A spool of braid is probably cheaper than the sum of the jigs you lost. Even 50lb mono is a little small for jigging. We usually run 65lb Momoi Diamond braid on the spinners (Saragossa 10k) and 80lb Daiwa boat braid on the conventionals (Tyrnos 12s ans Talica 16s) with some 60lb fluoro leader/topshot.

If 30-40lb of drag and those setups can't stop them, then I've got no business catching them haha


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Keep in mind you can get cheap braid of Amazon or eBay.


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for the help (not interested in bringing home any catfish)! Any (other) suggestions on braid (brands, knots, leaders, etc.)? I enjoy having a reason to research and shop for tackle! Thanks again.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Sounds like barracuda.


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Barracuda were there too. Drop some squid down over "live bottom" for a few Mingo and the Cudas would only let me keep the Mingo heads (they know what they're doing).


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You may want to consider trying a short single strand wire to the solid ring, maybe some assist hooks rigged with wire when you know the Kings and Cuda's are there. Like the other guys said, I would go with 60lb braid on your spinning reels. If the reel runs short on drag on a big fish you can always palm it.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Get a reel with a heavier drag if you're fishing around structure. I have a 9500ss, and it doesn't have enough drag for big AJs. When I first started fishing the rigs for AJs, I'd lose tons of jigs. Now, as soon as someone has a hookup, I put the boat in gear and move off the rig about 100yds. Lose allot less jigs.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Daiwa boat braid. 80-100lb test will handle any amberjack. I have become a fan of the snelled hook. If you want to keep your jigs try some 200lb test mono for a leader. Tony


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Speaking of knots, what's your favorite knot for jigs (especially with braid)?


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

I use the uni knot, never had a problem and can use it on any setup...I just moved back in town but had a blast jigging for AJ's last summer, for a ride i'd love to bring out my rigs and catch a few with ya  My freezer is empty after I gave it all away before my move, I could use an AJ or two to take up some space...

http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/uni-knot/

I'll also attest to IrishBlessing's post, I use 80lb Daiwa boat braid with a 100lb mono leader and love the boat braid!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Steve B said:


> Speaking of knots, what's your favorite knot for jigs (especially with braid)?


For dropping 200g-400g jigs, I recommend 80lb daiwa boat braid, connected to a 20' 100lb jinkai windon leader (bimini in the braid to loop in the windon) Then a two turn uni to the solid ring of the jig.


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I'll be mentioning lots of braid to Mr. Claus!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Eastern Tackle said:


> For dropping 200g-400g jigs, I recommend 80lb daiwa boat braid, connected to a 20' 100lb jinkai windon leader (bimini in the braid to loop in the windon) Then a two turn uni to the solid ring of the jig.


This is also how I rig mine. Tying a Bimini in braid is easy and quick.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

For Tuna I'll use a loop to loop wind on leader 10 - 15 feet, leader type and size dependent on fish wariness (need to make these ahead of time only drawback, plus is you can keep re-using them). Jigging I'll use a 3 - 5 foot leader, swivel on one end connects to the loop, a San Diego knots to the solid ring and the swivel (swap out jigs at the split ring or change with leader, your choice). Bottom drop rigs hooked to the loop same as the jigs. For the Carolina set up I'll use a six foot leader, hook snelled, and the loop to the swivel and for the weight I use those plastic sliders that you can put over the line twist closed then connect the weight to the snap.

The reason I use the swivels is to minimize line twist especially on spinner set ups with hollow braid. The first time I twisted the hollow core braid until it was noticeable, I found that it made me real nervous with a fish on. Use small ball bearing swivels to keep the profile small.

Also for jigging I'll slide the loop through a bead before I loop to the swivel. That prevents you from buggering up the tip if you forget and reel the swivel up to the tip.


----------

